# Biker rund um Hemsbach



## "Sebastian" (17. Juli 2012)

Wer ist denn aus Hemsbach und Umgebung hier im Forum unterwegs? 

Wäre schön, wenn man mal gemeinsame Feierabendrunden unternehmen könnte oder sich mal über den ein oder anderen Trail austauschen könnte.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (18. Juli 2012)

Hi Sebastian,

ich komme aus Hemsbach und ein Kumpell von mir aus Weinheim.
Wir fahren immer Di./Do./So.
Die Restlichen Tage sind individuell

Kannst dich ja mal melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. Juli 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9701817]Wer ist denn aus Hemsbach und Umgebung hier im Forum unterwegs? 

Wäre schön, wenn man mal gemeinsame Feierabendrunden unternehmen könnte oder sich mal über den ein oder anderen Trail austauschen könnte.

Grüße
Sebastian[/quote]



Hallo Sebastian,

sucht du ernsthaft jemand aus Hemsbach
Wenn man hier unterwegs ist, sollte man auch auf die Reaktion von seinem Aufruf antworten


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. Juli 2012)

Hey! War das Wochende unterwegs, sorry! Die Frage war schon sehr ernst gemeint, vor allem mit der Absicht ein paar vielleicht den ein oder anderen zu finden der Interesse hat an ein paar neuen Trails um Hemsbach hat. Nur leider bremst mich auch gerade ein Bruch aus, so dass ich erst wieder frühestens in 4 Wochen zum Fahren komme. Weiteres auch gerne per PN


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Sebastian,

wie siehts aus, ich könnte am Do. ab 17 h oder am Sa. ab 13 h?
Tourzeit: ca. 2,5 Std.


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. Juli 2012)

Kann erst in 4 Wochen wieder aus Bike, dann aber liebend gerne!!!


----------

